# Moving To NYC



## Wallersus (Jan 24, 2011)

We'd like to move back to where my wife is from in NYC. We married here (14 years ago) and have 2 kids (both born here and hold US passports) I was born in London but brought up here since I was 4 years old and hold an Irish Passport.

Does anyone know what i need to do to live and work in USA, 

Thanks

Wallersus


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Go to the American Consulate with your wife. They will give you the details as to what you need to do.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, the consulate may or may not be of much help if you go there in person. Find the website for the US consulate in Ireland (probably Dublin) and they should have a section on obtaining a visa for the US. Your wife should be able to sponsor you, though it will take a bit of time to get all the paperwork in order, pay all the fees and be ready to move.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

I am under the impression that the wife is American, as she would sponsor him why couldn't they do the paperwork from the American Consulate in Dubai?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sunset said:


> I am under the impression that the wife is American, as she would sponsor him why couldn't they do the paperwork from the American Consulate in Dubai?


Probably because they're currently living in Ireland, or at least so they say on the original post.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Oooops!!! My bad.


----------

